# My Competizione R with 19 inch TE37s... Mmmm!



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

After about 4 months on backorder, the guys at Rays Engineering were kind enough to deliver my wheels (without the caps - I don't know why  ). The colour is a custom "Sparkle Silver" - similar to the standard GT-C colour. Next up - bigger brakes! 

Sorry about the quality of the pix - not a good day.

Cya O!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That looks lovely mate - you should be well proud of that. I'd wear a permanent smile if i owned that car.

Daz


----------



## DuncanJW (Dec 31, 2002)

*[email protected]@DY GORGEOUS*

She is a beauty, you should be well proud...:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Mmmmmmm indeed!! Damn Gio, how nice are those wheels!! :smokin: 

Right...I'm coming down for a closer look!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

19" TE37's.


mmmmmmmm, very nice indeed :smokin:


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

Gio,

I have never seen silver 19" 37s,car looks sweeeet!

Waiting now for some extra Brembo-power pics 

ciao,

Romo


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Absolutly Spanking


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks awesome man!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*SMOKIN*

10/10

Thats the finest R34 I have seen.:smokin: :smokin: 

TOP MARKS


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh baby! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hipo,

Looks unbelievably good mate.  
Stunning.
You just need a little mpeg of an RH9 run now......

Have you chosen your bigger brakes yet ?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Very nice !

Time for some bigger brake discs  

What brand is the bonnet ?

Andre.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Andre,

Just in case Hipo is not online - it's a Top Secret bonnet.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

.. Bean !


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Simply awesome Gio. The TE37s look so much better in silver. Must be the finest looking 34 I've ever seen and with that engine tucked in the front there, she must be one of the quickest street cars anywhere. Superb choices all the way, well done.

Peter.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, guys. I'm definitely happy with the way the wheels came out - given that I had no idea of what the colour would look like on the wheel before I ordered.

On the subject of brakes, either AP Racing 6 pots or big Brembos (F50 4 pots or monoblock 8 pots) will be it. Probably can't go wrong with either brand, but I haven't made the final call yet. I would like 370mm rotors but that would shut me out of 17 inch rims - apparently 355mm are the largest that will squeeze under 17 inch TE37s. Guess I should think carefully about the future of the car.

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gio,

Do you think there will be much difference between running 17" or 18" wheels on the drag strip? Something like 18" BS R540S or some YH A048/038 would provide decent levels of grip right? Then again you do have a siht loads of power to put down....

Go with 370mm


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Gio,

I agree with Dino, most drag cars which are still streetable are getting good results even with 18s, go for the big brakes


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

DCD said:


> Go with 370mm


I'd agree with Dino,I would have some good new wallpapers 

but,given the choice is up to Gio,it depends strictly on how the car will be used.
I know Gio's gonna drag-race it.Maybe he'll focus on traction...

Are 890-900hps usable on track?guess not,because I read from this board that at that levels of power you got nothing until all hell breaks loose at 6000rpm.....

so 355mm AP rotors should be enough,considering that Mario runs standard brakes....

Can anybody patiently confirm my statements?
thanks all,ciao

Romo


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*The best looking R34 ever...*

Thats the most awesome, beautiful and truly fantastic R34 I've ever seen ... absolutely astonishing car hipo, I'm almost lost for words.

Incredible.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

That is pretty cool Gio. Time for me to start looking at R34s I think.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Simply sensational!!!
Dont normally post blatant jealousy but here it is.......i want that car!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Stunning..

Just for your info, I don't think Volks supply the TE37's with caps. I never got any for mine either.

Cem


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Volks Caps*

Yep - My Top Secret Volks rims came without caps, which had to be ordered as an extra..........


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Better make the most of those pics before they get taken down - that's just PORN!  

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## S2kRob (May 11, 2002)

Hipogtr,

Exactly what colour did you order them in? I was thinking of getting some TE-37's in "mercury silver", is this the colour you ordered? And do they really sparkle?

They are very nice.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I WANT THAT CAR! 

Absolutely Stunning and with loads of power - its just as cars should be!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Moschops said:


> *Better make the most of those pics before they get taken down - that's just PORN! :*


I must admit, I've saved them on my PC 

Once again, its the best looking '34 I've ever seen.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*I totally agtree with Dan*

Hipo,

That car of yours is just sex on a stick. Much as I liked the look of T9KYO I think yours has now taken its place as my favourite Skyline. All I have to do now is save enough money to fly to Japan, find you and pester you to take me for a ride til you give in -- it worked with Glen !!   

Two things I would like to ask, is it the way the pictures have been taken, or is it distinctly lower than most 34's, even the ones that have been lowered dont seem as low/aggressive as yours. And secondly is your bonnet the same one as Glens, but colour coded (ie top secret carbon - z tune i think??)

Top marks on the overall style and power mods, they are a perfect combination,

James.

PS If it were me I'd go for bigger brakes, and stick with 18's for dragging - if the gearing is a pain can it not easily be altered?? Or is it the grip level are different on lower profile tyres??


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks again for all the compliments. It really makes it all worthwhile.  



DCD said:


> *Do you think there will be much difference between running 17" or 18" wheels on the drag strip?*


The main reason that I was thinking of going to 17s was because of the availability of rubber that is better designed for drag traction (eg. NT555Rs). However, many of you make a valid point that you can get very similar grip levels from some of the new tyre compounds available in 18s. At this point, I think you may have actually convinced me to opt for the larger brakes. Thanks for your input! 



Webmaster [/i][B]Just for your info said:


> *Exactly what colour did you order them in? I was thinking of getting some TE-37's in "mercury silver", is this the colour you ordered? And do they really sparkle?*


The colour is called "Sparkle Silver". If you look at the available colours in the Volk GT-C lineup you will see that one of the standard colours is "Sparkle Silver". Funny you should mention "Mercury Silver", as that was my first colour preference. However, Rays said that they wouldn't do that as a custom colour. Also, they said they wouldn't do diamond cut finishes either. Consequently, I ended up choosing something they would do. As for whether they sparkle, only a little when they are very clean - its hard to notice unless you look very close.



bladerider said:


> *...is it the way the pictures have been taken, or is it distinctly lower than most 34's, even the ones that have been lowered dont seem as low/aggressive as yours. And secondly is your bonnet the same one as Glens, but colour coded (ie top secret carbon - z tune i think??)*


The car has HKS coilovers that have taken the ride height down about 30-35mm all round. Other than that, maybe it is just the photo that makes it look lower.

Yes, the bonnet is the same design as on Glen's/666 Sky's R34 (ie. Top Secret). However, I got it in FRP as I always wanted it painted. Carbon is a little more difficult to paint well and I couldn't get the water deflector installed under the main vent if I chose the carbon model. Also, carbon is best left with a clear coat in my books.

Cya O!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*I second polarB on that*

one. Gio don't race it sell it to me..please!

oh my oh my!! my fave skyline on the planet just got a whole lot better. another pic for the wallpaper and sth to aspire to.

Damm you got some taste Gio!! brakes or not it is still king....
open the bonnet and it just gets better!!

just off to the gents I think....


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

*Theres only one word to discribe it!*

PORN !!!!

:smokin:


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Hipogtr.
Very nice indeed. You are obviously someone who knows what he wants and knows how to do it. You have the whole package there and I think you have set a standard to go by for all us R34 owners.

Very clean, no graphics, proper stance, great wheels - may be biased but my preferences also.

Wheels look awesome and I am wondering if I made a mistake with mine.

All the best .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

very nice, looks awesome. 

but i shudder to think what your tyre costs are going to be, 19" rubber with all that power


----------



## MDG (Jan 23, 2002)

"THUD"


(sound of jaw hitting ground)

Like it? Love it!

MDG.

PS. On behalf of all the other members, I humbly request some video footage in which you give it some stick!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

MDG said:


> *
> PS. On behalf of all the other members, I humbly request some video footage in which you give it some stick! *


I 2nd that motion!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Here you go - From DCD's site*

http://www.gtrcentral.com/kinetiko/movies/hipogtr2.MPG

Also at tickover:

http://www.gtrcentral.com/kinetiko/movies/hipogtr1.MPG


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Nice one Howsie*

 Thats fantastic!! Sounds like the power kinda arrives all at once too, my favorite kind of power delivery


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Hehe... didn't realize you posted up those vids, DCD. Pity that road was a little tight for putting the car through its paces. I think we need to get some proper footage at high boost. 

Richie, MDG... To give you some idea of what the power delivery is like, here is a link to a vid file that Bean took while we were at Top Secret. Its not actually my car on the dyno but the spec and power delivery is fairly representative of mine. Unfortunately, its the best I can do until I get some of my own footage.

http://home.att.ne.jp/omega/hipogtr/gallery/cat3/tsr34dyn.wmv

Enjoy!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice video hipo!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee get some on the road footage!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Gio... Ummm Holy crap!

I take back everything I ever said about TE37s... 

Ok maybe my sudden "love" for TE37s comes from the fact that they are on such a fine skyline....

Fantastic choice. Both in size and colour.

Why oh why can't the Nismo LM GT Mag come in 19inches


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

nice rims man! you'll fit in perfect on saturday nights with the VIP boys  lol, how i miss die koku  

mittomatto


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> *Hehe... didn't realize you posted up those vids, DCD. Pity that road was a little tight for putting the car through its paces. I think we need to get some proper footage at high boost.
> 
> Richie, MDG... To give you some idea of what the power delivery is like, here is a link to a vid file that Bean took while we were at Top Secret. Its not actually my car on the dyno but the spec and power delivery is fairly representative of mine. Unfortunately, its the best I can do until I get some of my own footage.
> 
> ...


WOW, that car sounds sooooo mean, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Gio,

I'll volounteer for cameraman duty anytime.... :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> I think we need to get some proper footage at high boost.


The word "Aqualine" come to mind :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dino,

"Aqualine" is usually synonymous with "manic laughter" and extreme grins


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That is one sweet looking car!:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

1) Are they magnesium?
2) Do I know that car park?

Cem


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Nice*

VERY VERY NICE :smokin: :smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Did someone say "Aqualine"? Must've been my imagination. 

Cem... they're not the Forged Mag version. They are the standard forged alloy version. Apparently, the Forged Mag ones are not recommended for street cars. If you clip a gutter you end up taking chunks of the wheel off and sometimes cracking them - the material is quite brittle. Having said that, there are a few street cars around here that have the Forged Mag ones on. And, Yes, you are initimately familiar with that carpark! 

Cya O!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Lmao*



hipogtr said:


> *Cem... Yes, you are initimately familiar with that carpark!
> 
> Cya O! *


Love across the world...lol.....you wanna watch that Cem, just look at the damage it did to old Hugh Grant ! lol

And there was me thinking you lot just went over there to look at cars  

Lol

James..........


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr,

FINALLY  

Oh my god, that look soooooooo good  You have just help me decided what I want to put on my car.  So if it took you 4 months to get them, it will take probably 1 whole year for me to get them  haha............it is so ridiculous, but I am used to it.

Congratulation  

I got a few questions, I will send you an email.

Jeff


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Gio,

Is that a normal wait time for custom rims (4 months)?

I contacted Rays Engineering about custom rims a while ago (I wanted 19" Nismo LM GT *Mags*  ) and this was the reply I got..

Thank you for mail.
For the moment, there is no schedule of the 19 inch size of LM-GT4.
Race use only.
Sorry.

 Any tips/hints for me?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Custom size*

Hi,

I can arrange custom size 30-40 days usually.
Of course, subject to custom order availability.
Just ask me.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

OK thanks, Shin. Will PM you about it.

Edit: PM mailbox full  So I sent it through the board's e-mail.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gio,

What front bumper are you using please??

Cheers,

James.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Sorry Gio, can't help to answer question for you  Hope you don't mind  

James.............every aftermarket aero pieces on Gio's GTR is made by Top Secret.

Jeff


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

thanx jeff


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

no problem bladerider  

Jeff :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

GTuned said:


> *Is that a normal wait time for custom rims (4 months)?
> Any tips/hints for me? *


Not normally, Guy. I ordered the wheels about 1 month in advance of the release date. Since I ordered a custom colour they decided that it would take about 4-6 weeks to get done after the release date. That would've made it around early December. Unfortunately, many tuners also ordered a bunch of these new size wheels in custom colours for the Tokyo Auto Salon (Jan. 10). Being the lowly single order customer, I think I got last service and suprisingly received my order 2 days after the Salon finished. Sorry to hear about your response on the LMs.

Jeff, thanks for fielding the questions. :smokin:

Cya O!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr  

Jeff


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

defo one of the best 34's ive ever seen!!!

You da man!


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Oct 19, 2002)

That car is beautiful!! Looks perfect!:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind comments, guys. Much appreciated. 

Cya O!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

out of interest what gearbox are you using?

Cheers


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

polarbearit said:


> *out of interest what gearbox are you using?
> 
> Cheers *


Would you believe it if I said "the factory one"? I've got my fingers crossed hoping that I can keep the factory box together until there are some R34 Getrag upgrades on the market. Needless to say, I'm expecting the factory box to nuke the minute I decide to drag race the car. 

Cya O!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Gio,

You probably will be interested in the experiences of a few people getting an OS Giken sequential gearbox then..  

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Absolutely, Somberg. If you are one of these luck few, please hurry up and fill us in on the details! 

Cya O!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Lucky*

Time will tell... :smokin: about two months before I get it  
Looking forward to computer assisted full throttle gear shifts   :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Gio,

Looking for your old pictures of your engine bay but noticed that you brought them down.

Are they up anywhere else?

Cem

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?threadid=4813


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi Cem

Sorry, I changed the directory on the server. All fixed again. Try the link you posted.

Cya O!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gio,

I have said it many times before, but I will say it once again ( I hadnt saved these pics - sorted now though!!) 

You have impeccable taste when it comes to skyline modifying.

That car truly does you credit, I just hope over the next couple of years (once its running again of course  ) I can make mine look half as good. And the level of engineering excellence to back up those gorgeous looks is simply mindblowing.

Top Dog !!

Regards,

James..................


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

James,

What happened to your car? It is not running at the moment?

Jeff


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Jeff,

It was running......................but only on no.s 1,2 & 4 cylinders!!

And at least no 3 had a hole in it!! lol

I am currently blagging as much help as poss from Mark, Gary, Andre and others to get the bits I need to try to get it working again.

Unfortunately I bought the car at a time when I couldnt really afford it, but it was such a good deal I would have been a fool to say no. Trouble is I hadnt bargained on causing 5k's worth of damage in the first month of ownership. 

Thats what happens when 2530's decide they want to be let out the cage and the rest of the engine isnt ready I guess.

Oh well, lets hope that we can sort it out, Nemesis and Alan Zini are being a big help so fingers crossed.

Regards,

James.............:smokin:


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*mega*

indeed a thing of eye smiler..


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

James,

Oh no, I am very sorry to hear that  

Do you mind telling me a little more in details on how it got hurt? From what you described, my guess is you put on some twin 2530s and turn up the boost on a standard motor?

I hope it will get sorted out soon. Best of luck.

Jeff


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks again for your kind comments, James. We must have similar taste.  Sorry to hear about your problems.

Keep chasing your dream - if you try hard enough it just might become reality. That's what I did. 

Cya O!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr,

Chasing my dream is exactly what I am doing, one day my car will have the same spec as the Mine's Demo BNR34 N1  

Jeff


----------



## Ian (Jul 10, 2002)

Sweet jesus, that looks absolutely stunning! :smokin: 

Me wants...


----------

